# Meetup for M3OCers in North County San Diego



## Vistan (Mar 28, 2017)

I held a meetup last Sunday for Model 3 Owners Club people in North County San Diego. Surprisingly, we had a very sparse turnout, however I got a number of PMs from people who could not make it asking for a rerun. 

I'll be at the Target store parking Lot (west end) at 1751 University Drive in Vista at 9:30am on Sunday, February 4th. Take the Sycamore Ave exit north off State Route 78, then next left onto University Drive, then next left into the Target lot.

Other Model 3 owners are specifically invited to bring their cars.

Warning to sensitive M3OCers: my car is the white one with aluminum-finished aero wheel covers. Some have said they cannot "unsee" it!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Vistan said:


> (...)
> Warning to sensitive M3OCers: my car is the white one with aluminum-finished aero wheel covers. Some have said they cannot "unsee" it!


Vistan, every time I see your car with what you did with the Aeros, I amaze myself as to how much they grow on my like that.  
Well done, really!

I actually think this would look quite nice with Midnight Silver for those not fully committed to the 19'' Sports Wheels (which I still am.... )


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Vistan, every time I see your car with what you did with the Aeros, I amaze myself as to how much they grow on my like that.
> Well done, really!
> 
> I actually think this would look quite nice with Midnight Silver for those not fully committed to the 19'' Sports Wheels (which I still am.... )


I cannot agree more. I think I've seen the aero caps on every color Model 3 now and to me they just look dirty. What @Vistan has done removes that element for me and I think they look quite nice!


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for hosthos the meetup. Here are a few pictures of the car and people. https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/sf21qv8yyB2itkj24ZLoZhpkivH2D8vNeBwo0wmAP6q


----------

